# Surf Fishing Isle of Palms



## Benson107

Heading down Sunday for a week. Are all beaches open to fishing?
Thanks


----------



## graceandhayes

Yes, you can surf fish on all beaches - Isle of Palms, Sullivan's Island, and Folly Beach. I live in Mt Pleasant and fish IOP and Sullivans. I would recommend fishing early in the morning. The beaches can get crowded during the day which can make fishing difficult. I usually try to get out about an hour before sunrise and fish until 9 or 10 in the morning. Not so hot, and the fish are usually more active. If fishing in the middle of the day I would stick to either Breach Inlet or behind Ft Moultrie. No swimming allowed at those spots due to the currents, so you can fish without worrying about swimmers. Let me know if you need advice on where to fish, rigs, baits, etc.


----------



## graceandhayes

Also check out the Charleston Fishing Forum on Surf/Pier Fishing. Good advice and good fishing reports on that site. 
http://www.charlestonfishing.com/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=42


----------



## Benson107

Thanks for getting back to me. I surf fish in Delaware and have caught Whiting and blues. I really would like to catch some pompano. Never seen one except in a restaurant. What would you suggest.


----------



## graceandhayes

I have seen some reports on CharlestonFishing forum. Can't post the link, but if you Google Charleston Fishing it will come up. Click the Search box on the top right, and search on pompano. I seem to recall seeing some recent reports of pompano catches at Folly Beach. I have heard of them being caught on IOP. I have tried for a couple of years to catch them, and never had any luck. From what I know they like very clear water because they are sight feeders. The preferred bait is sand fleas. We do not have sand fleas on the beaches in the Charleston area. I've been told it is because the sand is too fine. I believe most pompano catches here have come on fresh shrimp. You want to tie a double drop rig with size #1 or #2 gold khale hooks. You want to put a red bead just above the hook. I have been told the red bead and the gold hook will attract pompano. Place a small piece of fresh shrimp on the hook. If you want the rig to hold the bottom, use a 2-3oz pyramid sinker. You can also try a bank sinker if you want it to move around a bit. You can also fish with a Carolina rig. Same set up gold kahle hook with red bead and shrimp. Use a 1-2oz egg sinker and it should stay on the bottom but roll in the surf. Pompano will be in the suds - where the waves are breaking. They are bottom feeders who feed on the crabs, shrimp, fish that get stirred up by the waves. Most people recommend fishing around high tide. I have had the most luck when I start fishing at high tide and fish the outgoing tide. It also helps keep your rig from washing up on the beach if you fish the outgoing. High tide is going to be in the middle of the day next week, so you may have to fish in the afternoon to catch the right tide. Towards the end of the week you might try going out around 5:00 am and catching the last bit of the outgoing tide around sunrise. If you are serious about catching pompano, or any fish, you might make the drive over to Folly beach. Fishing reports have been better over there lately. If you are like me it is not worth the effort to get over there. I would rather just try my luck close to home. Let me know where you are staying on IOP and I can recommend some spots on IOP that are close and my not be crowded with swimmers and may have fish.


----------



## Benson107

Thanks for the advice.
We are staying near the IOP Marina. 
I think our group will be going to the beach at 45th street. I am the only fisherman.


----------



## graceandhayes

There should be less crowds in that area than some of the other parts of IOP. The beach will be most crowded between 9th and about 25th. If you can get out early in the morning, or late in the afternoon I would recommend it. The area between 45th and 50th Aves has a pretty good gully that is exposed at low tide, but underwater at high tide. I also recommend the area around Breach Inlet. This is the inlet between IOP and Sullivans Island. Park in the parking lot across from the Boathouse restaurant on the corner of Palm and Charleston Blvd. Walk out to the inlet and around to the left until you are fishing out in the ocean. I would recommend fishing around high tide, especially the outgoing tide if possible. Hit the area in and around the breakers, or just past them. Try the Carolina rig with 1oz egg sinker on the outgoing tide. The outgoing tide will keep it from washing up on the beach, and the egg sinker will allow some movement in the surf. If you are fishing the incoming tide use the double drop rig with a 2-3oz pyramid sinker. It will hold the bottom and won't wash up on the beach. The pompano, and most fish, like fresh shrimp, but that can be tough to keep on the hook. You might try squid. It stays on the hook better. I have also found most fish will take cut mullet or whole finger mullet. If you have a cast net you can probably get finger mullet by casting off the dock at the IOP marina. If not, I think the marina store has bait for sale. I strongly recommend fishing around sunrise or sunset if possible. I have caught more fish around sunrise than any other time, and I caught a 23" red drum, a 3.5 foot bonnethead shark, and a 19" flounder all around sunset. I hope this help, and you catch lots of fish. Let me know if you have any other questions, fishing or otherwise.


----------



## Benson107

I am an early riser and will take your advice about going early and late and will try Breach Inlet one morning.
I hope I have some of your luck.

I drive a Brown Toyota Rav4 with the Delaware Surf Fishing Permit License on the front.
We drive on the beach when we fish in Delaware. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## rabbitdog2

A lot of information being provided by someone who states that they have never caught a pompano. Most is incorrect(sorry)

I don't claim to be an expert on pompano or sand fleas. But I've caught close to 30 pompanos this summer. The 2 smallest were 1#plus most were 2-3# range. I use a 2 hook flurocarbon bottom rig with 3-4 oz weight with black circle hooks. All fish were caught on sand fleas. fished incomming tide 1-1/2 - 2 hours after low tide.

As i said i"m not an expert on sand fleas either but I don"t buy the theory of the sand being too fine Most likely you don't know what to look for or where to dig. Look for the fleas on the beach where the wave runs out, then dig in the swash zone as the next wave is receeding.If you can't get fleas try clams. Sorry if I am being too blount. Just trying to help.
PS
some of the real experts may post and tell you I'm full of [email protected]% and that's OK. But this has worked for me the last few years at GC.


----------



## graceandhayes

rabbitdog2. No offense taken, but just trying to share what I know. I'm a firm believer that what works for one may not work for others, or work in other places. Some guys insist on fishing the incoming tide, other prefer outgoing. I can only tell you what has worked for me in the places where I fish. That may not be what works for you. I have surf fished the outer banks as a kid, and I actually know how to find sand fleas. Every beach is different, and the beach at Garden City is much different than the beaches at IOP or Sullivans. Most of the issues you deal with in the Charleston area is based on the type of sand due to the beaches being regularly renourished. The only places you might find them is the East End of Folly Beach, and Breach Inlet - places that have not been renourished recently. I have found a few around Breach Inlet, but they are few and far between, and I would prefer to spend my time fishing, not searching for sand fleas. Also, water in the Charleston area is very rarely clear due to the large amount of silt that runs out of the rivers and into the harbor and nearby beaches. It helps when fishing for sight feeders to use gold hooks and beads. You are correct. I have never caught a pompano. What I know is from talking to people who have caught them at IOP and Folly and what works for them at those beaches. Thanks for the advice, and I guess I need to make a trip to Garden City. Tight lines.


----------

